# Which .22 wmr



## ucfireman (Dec 15, 2021)

Which would be best for small to medium size hog. I know to shoot at the ear.  Both 40 grain. One hollow point and one full metal jacket.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 15, 2021)

Never use hollow point in a .22 caliber.  Always FMJ.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2021)

I would go with the TMJ.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 15, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would go with the TMJ.


TMJ? Isn't that like something in your jaw?   Sorry for that.  God bless the pygmies in South America.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 15, 2021)

I thought I had seen someone on here say not to use Hollow point before. Why? Seems the expansion would be a good thing, Do they just not penetrate deep enough?
But I will go with the TMJ. 

Does anyone have a better option (for future purchase if I can find it)?

Does anyone know why the DNR changed the centerfire weapon rule for hogs after deer season? I did not realize it till I read it in the deer forum.  I tried the last 2 years and never found one. So I got the .22 mag and going to try in the next week or so.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 15, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> I thought I had seen someone on here say not to use Hollow point before. Why? Seems the expansion would be a good thing, Do they just not penetrate deep enough?
> But I will go with the TMJ.
> 
> Does anyone have a better option (for future purchase if I can find it)?
> ...


Hollow points will splatter out and penetrate about a half inch to an inch.  Especially if it hits bone.  You will possibly never find your pig.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 15, 2021)

Solids for pigs...


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 15, 2021)

Does anyone know why the DNR changed the centerfire weapon rule for hogs after deer season? I did not realize it till I read it in the deer forum.  I tried the last 2 years and never found one. So I got the .22 mag and going to try in the next week or so.[/QUOTE]

Due to the potential for tragedy when there are small game hunters not required to wear fluorescent orange and hunters with centerfire firearms hunting in the same area would be my guess.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 15, 2021)

I actually found my answer to the centerfire rule.
If you are hunting "fur bearers" then you can use centerfire. I forgot the wording as fur bearer season runs during small game. 
So you would be allowed to carry a centerfire and hunt pigs as incidental take while hunting fur bearers.


----------



## Headdigger (Dec 15, 2021)

I have used the TMJs and the Game Points with good results. Always head shots.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 15, 2021)

That total metal jacket is really just copper clad and it will expand and go deep


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 15, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> Does anyone know why the DNR changed the centerfire weapon rule for hogs after deer season? I did not realize it till I read it in the deer forum.  I tried the last 2 years and never found one. So I got the .22 mag and going to try in the next week or so.



Due to the potential for tragedy when there are small game hunters not required to wear fluorescent orange and hunters with centerfire firearms hunting in the same area would be my guess.[/QUOTE]
It was the hunter orange not being worn was what i was told. Not sure why its safe on private land but not on public. Oh well.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2021)

Seen to never matter which I used. Up side the head or into the lungs. I always had a dead pig. 22 mag is a bad round. 
I like the 40 grain V mags. I’ll shoot what ever I can get my hands on.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Dec 15, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> I actually found my answer to the centerfire rule.
> If you are hunting "fur bearers" then you can use centerfire. I forgot the wording as fur bearer season runs during small game.
> So you would be allowed to carry a centerfire and hunt pigs as incidental take while hunting fur bearers.


This was what they considered a loophole in prior years, but no longer applicable, at least on public land. It’s rimfire only.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 15, 2021)

TMJ do in fact expand. I have used many different 40 gr WMR rounds on hogs with the same results.

50 gr Federals work best probably and they are a hollow point.

I like my semi auto Remington 597 Magnum for a quick double tap. I have never shot a hog that I recovered less than twice with a rimfire.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Dec 15, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> TMJ? Isn't that like something in your jaw?   Sorry for that.  God bless the pygmies in South America.


 I have TMJ.  I would say FMJ too for the extra penetration.  If you were shooting at soft body animals definitely the hollow points.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 15, 2021)

V mag to the ear = D.R.T.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Dec 15, 2021)

Tugboat1 said:


> V mag to the ear = D.R.T.
> View attachment 1122701


Congratulations, I want to hear more about this rifle.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 15, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Congratulations, I want to hear more about this rifle.



CZ 512 tactical. I think they are discontinued,  I have no idea why. It is a nail driver.
Lightweight,  easy to carry and I know the bullet is hitting where I aim.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Dec 15, 2021)

Tugboat1 said:


> CZ 512 tactical. I think they are discontinued,  I have no idea why. It is a nail driver.
> Lightweight,  easy to carry and I know the bullet is hitting where I aim.


I like that setup and it's getting the job done.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 15, 2021)

Either.  Shot placed in the right place and you are good.  Not in the right place with either and you are in trouble...that's a .22 for you...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> I thought I had seen someone on here say not to use Hollow point before. Why? Seems the expansion would be a good thing, Do they just not penetrate deep enough?
> But I will go with the TMJ.
> 
> Does anyone have a better option (for future purchase if I can find it)?
> ...


CCI makes a 40-grain jacketed softpoint that is my pick of the litter. I think it's called a game point.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 16, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> I actually found my answer to the centerfire rule.
> If you are hunting "fur bearers" then you can use centerfire. I forgot the wording as fur bearer season runs during small game.
> So you would be allowed to carry a centerfire and hunt pigs as incidental take while hunting fur bearers.



That was the old regs. 

This year under the General WMA regulations on page 42 it states that centerfire firearms are not allowed during small game dates.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 16, 2021)

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/fiocchi-22-wmr-ammo-40-grain-jsp-22fwma-p-3531.aspx
I have shot several with the Fiocchi soft points and they drop like a rock with a head or neck shot!


----------



## Railroader (Dec 16, 2021)

According to my interpretation of the rules, centerfires are still legal during fox and bobcat season on WMA'S.

A phone call to a game warden I know supports my interpretation.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2021)

In a 22 or 22 magnum I use a solid only.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> CCI makes a 40-grain jacketed softpoint that is my pick of the litter. I think it's called a game point.


That would work!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 16, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> Does anyone have a better option (for future purchase if I can find it)?



CCI gamepoints (jsp) for the win


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> In a 22 or 22 magnum I use a solid only.


I wish you could find 40 gr. solid lead .22 mags. That's about all I use for hunting in .22LR.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 16, 2021)

Danny Leigh said:


> That was the old regs.
> 
> This year under the General WMA regulations on page 42 it states that centerfire firearms are not allowed during small game dates.
> 
> View attachment 1122760



Yeah, just saw that




Railroader said:


> According to my interpretation of the rules, centerfires are still legal during fox and bobcat season on WMA'S.
> 
> A phone call to a game warden I know supports my interpretation.



Can be interpreted both ways. 

(from the reg book) raccoons, opossums, foxes & bobcats may be hunted at night unless otherwise noted in the specific area listing but is restricted to small game weapons only (no centerfire rifles). Hunters must pick up their dogs by noon on the day following the hunt. No electronic calls

Could interpret no center fire at night, doesn't say anything about daytime. 

(from reg book ) feral hogs may be taken anytime a WMA is open to hunting, but hunters may only use weapons legal for the species for which the area is open. During small game hunts and dates, centerfire firearms are not allowed.  

Could interpret that legal weapons for bobcat and fox is .17 centerfire or larger so it should be allowed just not for other "small game".

Sometimes they make to laws/rules too vague and then change things without CLEARLY letting folks know of the changes.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 16, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> Yeah, just saw that
> 
> Can be interpreted both ways.
> 
> ...



No centerfire rifles allowed during small dates. How can that be interpreted any other way? The says that raccoons, opossums, foxes and bobcats may be taken at night. No centerfire rifles refers to day or night.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 16, 2021)

This is so simple.

You are legally using a center-fire to hunt fox and bobcat on a WMA during fox and bobcat season 12-1 to 2-28.

You can kill an incidental hog with said center-fire.

That's all.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 16, 2021)

see, clear as a cataract


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 16, 2021)

Railroader said:


> This is so simple.
> 
> You are legally using a center-fire to hunt fox and bobcat on a WMA during fox and bobcat season 12-1 to 2-28.
> 
> ...



Those are old regs... you are no longer allowed centerfire rifles during fox and bobcat on WMAs.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 16, 2021)

Danny Leigh said:


> Those are old regs... you are no longer allowed centerfire rifles during fox and bobcat on WMAs.



Ok


----------



## TheBushwacker (Dec 16, 2021)

I am so confused on this regulation now. Reading both pages 14 and 33 of the 2021-2022 regulations says that centerfire rifles of .17 caliber and greater can be used to hunt fox and bobcat.

Thus the incidental hog rule would be in effect.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 16, 2021)

Alright...I stand corrected.  

Page 42 of the book WMA regs does in fact specifically prohibit centerfires for fox and bobcats...

Nothing to do with time of day, small game dates, or hogs..

Here is the clincher...



I will now call my game warden buddy and inform him we were RONG!!! 

It ain't the first time.

Case closed.


----------



## TheBushwacker (Dec 16, 2021)

Ok, I'll have to confirm with game warden as well because the way i have been interpreting that line is that the "no centerfire rifles" clause is specifically pertaining to night hunting.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 16, 2021)

FERAL HOGS may be taken anytime a WMA is open to hunting, but hunters may only use weapons legal for the species for which the area is open. During small game hunts and dates, centerfre frearms are not allowed. On some WMAs during the May 16-31 coyote season, feral hogs may be taken unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing. On WMAs where feral hogs can be taken during May 16-31, any legal weapon may be used and hunters are required to wear fuorescent orange. Electronic calls may be used. No night hunting or baiting allowed. Dogs are NOT allowed unless otherwise specifed.



TheBushwacker said:


> Ok, I'll have to confirm with game warden as well because the way i have been interpreting that line is that the "no centerfire rifles" clause is specifically pertaining to night hunting.



How could that be when night hunting for hogs is not allowed on a WMA?  It clearly says "No night hunting or baiting allowed."  That statement has nothing to do with centerfire rifles.


----------



## 6mm Remington (Dec 16, 2021)

The  Cci a22 mag load works pretty well. I think it’s a 35 grain soft point.


----------



## TheBushwacker (Dec 16, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> FERAL HOGS may be taken anytime a WMA is open to hunting, but hunters may only use weapons legal for the species for which the area is open. During small game hunts and dates, centerfre frearms are not allowed. On some WMAs during the May 16-31 coyote season, feral hogs may be taken unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing. On WMAs where feral hogs can be taken during May 16-31, any legal weapon may be used and hunters are required to wear fuorescent orange. Electronic calls may be used. No night hunting or baiting allowed. Dogs are NOT allowed unless otherwise specifed.
> 
> 
> 
> How could that be when night hunting for hogs is not allowed on a WMA?  It clearly says "No night hunting or baiting allowed."  That statement has nothing to do with centerfire rifles.



If you read the section that Railroader referred to and posted up above, I am talking about night hunting of "Raccoons, Opossums, Foxes, & Bobcats". I understand that night hunting of hogs is not allowed. My understanding is that you can hunt those species during the day with a centerfire rifle, therefore you can also incidentally take a hog by day with a centerfire as well during the furbearer season. Then when it comes to night hunting you can only use small game (rimfire) firearms and cannot hunt hogs at all.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 16, 2021)

I had a 22 mag that killed more critters than the highway ( a bunch considered large game ) I always shot these .....Side note...  I’ve killed a 250 lb sow with a 22 short


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 16, 2021)

CCi 40 grain Hollow point works just fine for me...  Same one Blackston notes above.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 16, 2021)

These here are pretty nasty...Hot, and shoot good.  1"+/- at 100 outta my Rossi autoloader...


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 16, 2021)

TheBushwacker said:


> If you read the section that Railroader referred to and posted up above, I am talking about night hunting of "Raccoons, Opossums, Foxes, & Bobcats". I understand that night hunting of hogs is not allowed. My understanding is that you can hunt those species during the day with a centerfire rifle, therefore you can also incidentally take a hog by day with a centerfire as well during the furbearer season. Then when it comes to night hunting you can only use small game (rimfire) firearms and cannot hunt hogs at all.



You are correct, on private land.  Not on a WMA.


----------



## TheBushwacker (Dec 16, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> You are correct, on private land.  Not on a WMA.



Well, not worth arguing the case anymore on here but I still see the wording as up for interpretation regarding WMA land. Will just have to go get the definite answer from a game warden.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 17, 2021)

This may help:

GENERAL WMA REGULATIONS

SMALL GAME, ALLIGATORS, FALCONRY
Small game and furbearers may be hunted subject to statewide seasons and bag limits (page 35) except as otherwise specifed below and noted for a specifc area listing.

"Except as otherwise specifed below ..."   This is the exceptions specified below:


Small game and furbearer hunting are not allowed during quota hunts unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing.

Daylight fuorescent orange is required on small game hunts (except dove and waterfowl) concurrent with frearms deer or bear hunts.

ALLIGATORS maybe taken on small game dates and big game dates, day or night,duringstatewide alligatorseasonby quota permit holders only, unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing. See page 33 for more information.

COYOTES may be taken anytime a WMA is open to hunting, but hunters may only use weapons legal for the species for which the area is open. During small game hunts and dates, centerfre frearms are not allowed. Additionally, coyote season is May 16-31 on all WMAs with any legal weapon, unless otherwise specifed in the WMA specifc area listings. Hunters are required to wear fuorescent orange and no night hunting or baiting is allowed. Electronic calls may be used.

FALCONRY: Small game may be taken on WMAs (including feld trial and archery only areas) by permitted falconers during the state falconry season unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing.

FERAL HOGS may be taken anytime a WMA is open to hunting, but hunters may only use weapons legal for the species for which the area is open. During small game hunts and dates, centerfre frearms are not allowed. On some WMAs during the May 16-31 coyote season, feral hogs may be taken unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing. On WMAs where feral hogs can be taken during May 16-31, any legal weapon may be used and hunters are required to wear fuorescent orange. Electronic calls may be used. No night hunting or baiting allowed. Dogs are NOT allowed unless otherwise specifed.

FOX SQUIRREL bag limit is one per person per day on all WMAs, VPAs, and department-managed lands.

RACCOONS, OPOSSUMS, FOXES & BOBCATS may be hunted at night unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing but is restricted to small game weapons only (no centerfre rifes). Hunters must pick up their dogs by noon on the day following the hunt. No electronic calls.

Hope this helps to clarify what is different on public land as opposed to private land.  Not trying to argue.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 17, 2021)

TheBushwacker said:


> Well, not worth arguing the case anymore on here but I still see the wording as up for interpretation regarding WMA land. Will just have to go get the definite answer from a game warden.


Its on page 42. They changed it. I also have it right from the dnr. I hate it but its for sure gone.


----------



## db2teg (Dec 19, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> I actually found my answer to the centerfire rule.
> If you are hunting "fur bearers" then you can use centerfire. I forgot the wording as fur bearer season runs during small game.
> So you would be allowed to carry a centerfire and hunt pigs as incidental take while hunting fur bearers.



Nope. Can’t shoot pigs with any centerfire even when hunting fox and bobcat. Law just changed this year.


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 19, 2021)

I’d be fine shooting a 22 Mag,with 40 gr FMJ,or 17HMR with the 20 gr solids. Keep shots to within 75 yds or so & shoot between the eye & ear. Wait for the right angle & put it between their eye + ear. They will DROP..DRT. The 17 HMR is a hammer,with HP/solids…in my experience & shoots flat ?


----------



## mtramm (Dec 31, 2021)

I recently switched to an inline muzzy in 50 cal.  page 14 lists them as legal for small game and I dont see anything on 42 to limit this.   you get 1 shot so make it count but it throws some real estate at the target.


----------



## lampern (Jan 1, 2022)

> RACCOONS, OPOSSUMS, FOXES & BOBCATS *may be hunted at night *unless otherwise noted in the specifc area listing* but is restricted to small game weapons only (no centerfre rifes).*


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 2, 2022)

My CZ 512 shoots the Winchester FMJ better than either of the CCI 22 mag loads. I have used both but prefer the FMJ bullets because heavy bone and thick hide in big hogs can compromise hollow point bullet penetration and performance. Either way, the 22 mag bullet punches a very small hole and blood trails from shoulder or body shots can be/are frequently non-existent. While the heart/lung shot from a 22 mag is fatal, the animal can travel a ways before expiring. I favor carefully placed brain shots from a solid rest when possible. That turns the lights off instantly, they drop in their tracks.


----------



## joe wiechec (Jan 12, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> I actually found my answer to the centerfire rule.
> If you are hunting "fur bearers" then you can use centerfire. I forgot the wording as fur bearer season runs during small game.
> So you would be allowed to carry a centerfire and hunt pigs as incidental take while hunting fur bearers.


Only on private land now .


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 16, 2022)

i use the total metal jacket ammo on hogs.   It has worked well for 15 years.


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 16, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> I thought I had seen someone on here say not to use Hollow point before. Why? Seems the expansion would be a good thing, Do they just not penetrate deep enough?
> But I will go with the TMJ.



SPLAT is why. Just under the skin is the skull and it must be cracked to reach the off switch. If not the bullet just flattens on bone.

HP are for damage to soft tissue like lungs/heart. Solids, hard ones, are what's needed against bone.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2022)

The thing about the reg change for WMA seems, to me, to be up in the air. The argument is that furbearer season stands alone from small game season, so there is nothing on page 42 that changed centerfire during furbearer. I'm sure, from reading the proposal, that they meant to change it, because of concern of hunters in the woods with no orange, during small game season. But they failed to make it clear in the 2021-2022 regs, and so some gamewardens seem to be saying no more, while others say it has not changed for furbearer season. And I think that is more specific to regions. While I have read that people in other regions have been told by game wardens that it did change, I have been told by a game warden in my region that it has not, and have been told by a friend that a different game warden told him the same. So people are still hunting and killing hogs with centerfire, right now, during furbearer on my local wma. I think the problem with the change is that they failed to make it clear in the regs, where they should have listed it in major changes, up front, but did not. But they will hash it out, and, I think, make an obvious choice by the 2022-2023 regs, and, if it is no more, put it in the major changes. That being said, I have been hunting with a 308, but have decided to get a 22 mag before next season. After all, it will allow me to hog hunt on wma 6 months out of the year, with no worries as to whether or not I'm legal; just have to wear orange on big game and coyote dates. I will just have to learn to shoot it. I'm guessing that most shots, where I like to hunt (NGA mountains), will be 25 to 50 yards. I've yet to see a hog stand still long enough for me (no marksman, no bench; strictly spot and stalk) to be confident in a brain shot, so I am still leaning to the neck, or just behind the ear, with a 22 mag. And I am favoring 40 grain CCI, for availability and cost. What I have yet to decide on is the gamepoint 40 grain jacketed soft point or the maxi mag 40 grain total metal jacket. I wonder if a pig, at 40 yards, would even know the difference. Just Joe.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2022)

Railroader said:


> According to my interpretation of the rules, centerfires are still legal during fox and bobcat season on WMA'S.
> 
> A phone call to a game warden I know supports my interpretation.



I also made a call, because of the recent fuss, to my regional office, got a call back from a game warden on duty, and was told the same. He told me I could keep using my 308 on my local wma, during furbearer, wished me luck and happy hunting. I saved his name and number to my phone, just in case.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2022)

TheBushwacker said:


> Well, not worth arguing the case anymore on here but I still see the wording as up for interpretation regarding WMA land. Will just have to go get the definite answer from a game warden.



Good luck on that, I'm reading that different game wardens, in different regions, are giving different answers, lol.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I have TMJ.  I would say FMJ too for the extra penetration.  If you were shooting at soft body animals definitely the hollow points.



Does anyone have an opinion on which, between the tmj and fmj, would be best, rounding between penetration and expansion? I'm still scrathcing my head, on this one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2022)

cohutta joe said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on which, between the tmj and fmj, would be best, rounding between penetration and expansion? I'm still scrathcing my head, on this one.


Do you have any 22 mag shells now and can your rifle hit a 1 1/2 circle at 50 ty yards.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2022)

No, I don't yet even have a 22 mag, just trying to plan ahead, in case the rules for furbearer on wma have actually changed, and get enforced, in my region, next year (according to local dnr, nothing has changed, in my region, this year; the local dnr is saying we can still hunt with centerfire, on our local wma, during fox and bobcat). I do think the big-wigs meant to change the rules, after reading the proposal, because of small game hunters not being required to wear orange, during fox and bobcat. But they didn't make it clear in the regs, and evidently not to dnr, either, so it's not being enforced, yet, on the wma I hunt. It would have been so much simpler to have changed the orange rule, rather than the weapon. Anyway, I expect it to be enforced, here, by next season (because of all the hype), so I plan on getting a 22 mag by the middle of August, and am actually looking forward to expanding my hog hunt to 6 months out of the year. I chose the 22 mag over a muzzleloader because of cost per shot (40 cents vs 3 bucks). That's a big difference, to me, for zeroing a new gun, target practing and keeping the scope in check. I am just wondering which, between the tmj and fmj, is best rounded for hog hunting, between penetration and expansion.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2022)

I stated before. Any round will do the trick. Most hogs are around 100 pds. Some 150. I have not had any problem killing them with what round I could find. I like  the v-mags. Ishoot 40 gr hollow point. They do just fine. I shoot 50 gr hollow points.solids are a good round. They do go deeper and hold together.  They do just fine. On a 200 pd boar ? up side the head at 50 yds it rolls over. Can’t hit the shield on shoulder but just behind it. Well he will go down. 
100 pd  pigs are the normal target. Good scope and any 22 mag your rifle shoots good will work. Just got to hit the target ? 
I have a savage stainless bolt action. 3x9 hawke scope. It shoots what ever I can find ! There’s times just lately 22nags are hard to find. 
22 mag is a very good rifle. They are deadly.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I stated before. Any round will do the trick. Most hogs are around 100 pds. Some 150. I have not had any problem killing them with what round I could find. I like  the v-mags. Ishoot 40 gr hollow point. They do just fine. I shoot 50 gr hollow points.solids are a good round. They do go deeper and hold together.  They do just fine. On a 200 pd boar ? up side the head at 50 yds it rolls over. Can’t hit the shield on shoulder but just behind it. Well he will go down.
> 100 pd  pigs are the normal target. Good scope and any 22 mag your rifle shoots good will work. Just got to hit the target ?
> I have a savage stainless bolt action. 3x9 hawke scope. It shoots what ever I can find ! There’s times just lately 22nags are hard to find.
> 22 mag is a very good rifle. They are deadly.



Thanks for the response, I missed your comment on even hollow points, but it does give me more confidence in the 22 mag. I am planning on the Savage 93 F with 3-9x40 Bushnell, and my range, where I hunt, is pretty short. So I'm just going to stop worrying about ammo, and look forward to the hunt. Yup, any ammo is hard to find, right now. I'm using Monarch 150 grain in my 308, right now, because it's all I could find, but they seem to shoot just fine. I've hoarded 2 boxes of 9mm forever; don't dare shoot it just for fun. And I've booked mark a few 40 grain 22 mag sales that are currently out of stock, and keeping an eye on them. Ordering online is usually more expensive than going to Academy, but you do what you have to. Last year I could not find #6 or #4 20 gauge shells anywhere, and ended up ordering several boxes from Federal. I paid dearly for them, but I still have 20 gauge shells.


----------



## bany (Jan 20, 2022)

I was reading about TMJ and FMJ  and the article suggested barely a difference. It’s mostly a lead exposure thing. TMJ completely covers the lead so it’s “safer“ to the shooter. Possibility it won’t ball as well but unlikely.
 I’d suggest not shooting a larger pig in the forehead nor shield.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2022)

bany said:


> I was reading about TMJ and FMJ  and the article suggested barely a difference. It’s mostly a lead exposure thing. TMJ completely covers the lead so it’s “safer“ to the shooter. Possibility it won’t ball as well but unlikely.
> I’d suggest not shooting a larger pig in the forehead nor shield.



I just started hog hunting 2 years ago, and have only gotten 1, so far, 2020. It was probably around 100 pounds, and me and my partner played **** getting it back to my jeep. Since then I have learned about the gutless method, and plan to just take backstraps and hams out of the woods, in a backpack, from now on. That being said, I hope I never get anxious enough to shoot a pig over about 70 pounds, anymore, lol.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Jan 20, 2022)

As many have pointed out, the regs are still unclear regarding the use of centerfire rifles on hogs.  However, I have taken it as a welcome opportunity to buy my first 22 mag rifle.  I have hunted hogs a couple of times on WMA land this year, and while I haven't been lucky enough to come across any, I sure do like how much lighter my 22 mag rifle is vs. my 30-06.  On top of that, I like the challenge of taking clean shots and I love that my Savage A22 mag is a 10 round semi auto that gives me the option of quick follow up shots and slinging lead at multiple pigs.  Try that with a 30-06 bolt gun.

A properly sighted in 22 mag rifle is like a laser beam at 50 yards, and even at 100 yards, bullet drop is usually between 1-2 inches - easy to compensate by holding a little high.  I haven't used it on pigs yet, but so far, I think that the 22 mag is a great woods gun.


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Personally if restricted to just rimfire outside of hog trap distance I would take a long hard look at the old 5mm magnum. It bests the WMR in both velocity and ft/lbs.
Problem is it only has a couple long out of print rifles and very limited supplies of ammo.
I don't know why this one wasn't brought back when the 17 rimfires got hot. JMO, but ruger missed a deal by not bringing it back as a companion to their 204.
But it being a remington product it was screwed from the get.

Or starting from scratch I think a rimfire using the nail gun blank of the 17 super mag necked up to take a 40-45 grain 20 caliber would be the best option yet for rimfire only pigs or large varmints.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2022)

Guitar Guy said:


> As many have pointed out, the regs are still unclear regarding the use of centerfire rifles on hogs.  However, I have taken it as a welcome opportunity to buy my first 22 mag rifle.  I have hunted hogs a couple of times on WMA land this year, and while I haven't been lucky enough to come across any, I sure do like how much lighter my 22 mag rifle is vs. my 30-06.  On top of that, I like the challenge of taking clean shots and I love that my Savage A22 mag is a 10 round semi auto that gives me the option of quick follow up shots and slinging lead at multiple pigs.  Try that with a 30-06 bolt gun.
> 
> A properly sighted in 22 mag rifle is like a laser beam at 50 yards, and even at 100 yards, bullet drop is usually between 1-2 inches - easy to compensate by holding a little high.  I haven't used it on pigs yet, but so far, I think that the 22 mag is a great woods gun.



That's the way I'm looking at it too. I haven't gotten a 22 mag yet, but will have by August 16, and am looking forward to expanding my hunt to 6 consecutive months, next season.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jan 21, 2022)

Not trying to argue, but for me there is no confusion. The regs _clearly_ say that during small game hunts _and_ dates, centerfire rifles are not allowed, which aligns with the comments in the proposed rule changes before they changed it if you look that far back. I look at the WMA's I hunt and I see small game dates active from now until they go out. Small game dates are active = no centerfires. End of the story. This is confusing to some, and could admittedly be a lot more clear. Heck, it may not be enforced, and may not even be clear to the game wardens, but I can't see it any other way, so that's what I'm going with. However, what y'all decide to do ain'tnone of my business, as I suspect you are all sensible enough to avoid the added danger than the DNR was worried about when they changed the rules.

NONETHELESS, I will add that I am in favor of a muzzleloader over 22 magnum for this opportunity, as I can also use a muzzleloader during turkey season, which I cannot do with a 22 mag. That being said, I still want a 22 mag...


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 21, 2022)

A 22 Mag rifle,with either HP,or FMJ will kill a hog out to 75-100yds. I’d stick to the FMJ Ammo personally,for added penetration. The key is making accurate shots & stick to shooting them just in front of the ear,or just behind the shoulder(quartering away). Also,Do NOT bother with Winchester Dynapoint Ammo…it is the WEAKEST 22 mag Ammo out,at only 1450FPS.? I think a lightweight 22 mag rifle would be a lot easier to carry for miles while on a WMA also?


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 21, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Not trying to argue, but for me there is no confusion. The regs _clearly_ say that during small game hunts _and_ dates, centerfire rifles are not allowed, which aligns with the comments in the proposed rule changes before they changed it if you look that far back. I look at the WMA's I hunt and I see small game dates active from now until they go out. Small game dates are active = no centerfires. End of the story. This is confusing to some, and could admittedly be a lot more clear. Heck, it may not be enforced, and may not even be clear to the game wardens, but I can't see it any other way, so that's what I'm going with. However, what y'all decide to do ain'tnone of my business, as I suspect you are all sensible enough to avoid the added danger than the DNR was worried about when they changed the rules.
> 
> NONETHELESS, I will add that I am in favor of a muzzleloader over 22 magnum for this opportunity, as I can also use a muzzleloader during turkey season, which I cannot do with a 22 mag. That being said, I still want a 22 mag...



I know where you are coming from, and I do believe the regs did change. The argument is that Fox and Bobcat (furbearer) is a stand alone season inside the small game season (Aug 16-Feb 28), the same as big game season is (which also falls within the 6 month long small game season), and that if no centerfire was allowed during the entire small game season, it would mean big game as well as fox and bobcat, which we all know is not true, since you can’t use rimfire to hunt big game. That’s the way a lot of hog hunters are looking at it, and, at least at the beginning of this season, so were game wardens in my region. So, in that argument, there is nothing on page 42 that separates fox and bobcat from small game season (it actually says small game, alligator, falconry, which does seem to separate those 3, but last year, on page 43, it said it said small game, furbearer, falconry, which did seem to separate fox and bobcat ), and it doesn’t even mention fox and bobcat or furbearer this year, so it does not apply, the same as it does not separate and apply to big game season. But the problem with that argument goes back to page 33, in both last year and this year, which does in fact list bobcat and fox under small game, that does prove that it’s a small game hunt . Take that knowledge back to page 42 of this year, where it says during small game, no centerfires are allowed , and it’s now illegal to hunt fox and bobcat with centerfire. Still, the problem with that is that this year does not even mention mention furbearer (or fox and bocat) on page 42, where last year, on page 43, it did, and only said no centerfire at night. So, as for trying to get rid of the loophole, they blundered, drastically, in the new regs book, and that blunder is being taken advantage of. I first got wind of this change on a facebook hunting group, where the argument caused a lot of people to either leave or get kicked out… including me. I called my local dnr and the woman who answered the phone said she knew of no changes, and could not readily find any change in the new regs, but took my number and had an active duty warden call me back, who assured me there were no changes to fox and bobcat season, told me I could keep hunting with my 308, and wished me luck. A good friend who I know would not lie about this said he asked a different warden and was told the same thing. And I know of 5 hogs that were killed on my local wma in the past 3 weeks with centerfire, because they are telling us we still can. So the big-wigs failed to make it plain and inform their employees. I have actually went out with my 308 twice, during the start of fox and bobcat, this year, after being told by I warden I could (saved his name and number in my phone, in case), but did not see anything or shoot. But I have stopped, after studying the book harder, and am waiting for coyote season, this year, and will have a legal weapon by next small game season. The fact is the regs did change, but they blundered, terribly, in making it clear. To begin with, they should have listed it in major changes, near the front of the regs, but failed to do so. Changes in laws like this need to be more clear. It was a major change. Just Joe.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 21, 2022)

cohutta joe said:


> It would have been so much simpler to have changed the orange rule, rather than the weapon.


Agree if the thought is its dangerous to be in the woods with centerfire weapons and no orange, just make all small game require orange. It doesn't weigh much and most folks wear a vest anyway so what's wrong with it being orange. Heck as many squirrels you see during deer season and the orange doesn't bother them then I don't think it would be that big an issue. Maybe just make turkey and waterfowl the only times orange is not required.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Wore my orange just the other day hog hunting. Killed 2 on private land. It just happen to be on my jacket and I didn’t worry about it.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 21, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> Agree if the thought is its dangerous to be in the woods with centerfire weapons and no orange, just make all small game require orange. It doesn't weigh much and most folks wear a vest anyway so what's wrong with it being orange. Heck as many squirrels you see during deer season and the orange doesn't bother them then I don't think it would be that big an issue. Maybe just make turkey and waterfowl the only times orange is not required.



Right. If given the choice, I'd choose orange over no centerfire, for hogs, everyday.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Wore my orange just the other day hog hunting. Killed 2 on private land. It just happen to be on my jacket and I didn’t worry about it.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jan 22, 2022)

@cohutta joe , I totally see where you're coming from and appreciate the work you've put in to find the truth. I totally agree that it's pretty messed up the way that it was handled and how it is shown in the regs. I'm playing the safe side and honestly like the excuse to get new gear. Happy hunting, and I hope you get a hog whether or not you use a centerfire.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 22, 2022)

A good challenge for all is to do a post-mortem examination (necropsy) on all hogs shot/killed with a 22 mag with details of the brand and type of cartridge & bullet, size, weight of the hog, shot distance & angle, point of impact, depth of penetration, etc. and importantly include a picture of any recovered bullet and description of the terminal damage. That information from many hunters over time may help clear up the "best bullet" issue (or not).

Dave


----------



## Heath (Jan 22, 2022)

Having killed a couple hundred from point blank out to 75 yards with a .22 mag.  If you want solid penetration without expansion 50g federal hollow points have given consistent performance because of their relatively slow speed.  That is with only soft tissue contact.  They will not expand.  I’ve dug them out of a bunch of hogs where they could be reloaded and shot again if I could reload rimfire.  I’ve always liked FMJ CCI’s because they go bang every time and they are about 200 fps faster than the hollow point federals.  I never noticed a difference in Game point vs. FMJ.  They look the same if I dig them out.  Lots of jacket separation but they penetrate plenty far enough if not entirely through.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2022)

I liked the V max, Remington. Hornady s got one, any CCI round bout is good. The only thing bad I’d say were the Winchester. That’s cause I had a few casings crack and I had to dig them out….come by and I’ll give you the rest. I have shot several Aguilar rounds in .22 Lr and wouldn’t hesitate to buy more. Just look at the load. I’d prefer fast, but to each his own.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 29, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I liked the V max, Remington. Hornady s got one, any CCI round bout is good. The only thing bad I’d say were the Winchester. That’s cause I had a few casings crack and I had to dig them out….come by and I’ll give you the rest. I have shot several Aguilar rounds in .22 Lr and wouldn’t hesitate to buy more. Just look at the load. I’d prefer fast, but to each his own.


The aguilla 40 grain semi jacketed soft point  22 mag look ****** to me, jut haven't been able to find any, yet.Got em in my wish list.


----------



## cohutta joe (Feb 27, 2022)

Wind drift is a big consideration with a 22 mag. A mere 5mph crosswind can drift a 40 grain bullet as much as an inch at 60 yards and over 2 at 85; a 10 mph wind doubles that. For this reason, I'd sight my gun in with nothing less than 40 grain, and hope to never have to hunt with less. I'd choose gamepoints (jsp) or tmj/fmj over hollow points, for penetration, in 40 grain, but if it was a windy day and I had them, I'd probably go with the 50 grain hollows, just because heavier drifts less. Shot placement is critical with a 22. Just Joe.


----------



## cohutta joe (Mar 28, 2022)

I got a Savage 93 FXP 22 mag rifle, today. I just got it back together, after adjusting the Accu-Trigger (very sweet), cleaning and lubing it, and replacing the Weaver scope that came on it with a Bushnell Banner II 3-9x40 Dusk til Dawn. It’s ready to go to the range for sighting in, now. I got this because of the new confusing and debatable regs for furbearer weapons on WMA’s. I’m not sweating it anymore; got 200 rounds of CCI 40 grain Gamepoints, a good rifle, and about to order an extra mag. I mostly hunt Cohutta, where you’re not likely to get a shot more than 50-60 yards, anyway. This just added almost 4 months to my hog season.  So I’m ready for next small game season. I named it my “Lil Pig Charmer.” YEE-HAAA!!!!


----------



## cohutta joe (Mar 28, 2022)

cohutta joe said:


> I got a Savage 93 FXP 22 mag rifle, today. I just got it back together, after adjusting the Accu-Trigger (very sweet), cleaning and lubing it, and replacing the Weaver scope that came on it with a Bushnell Banner II 3-9x40 Dusk til Dawn. It’s ready to go to the range for sighting in, now. I got this because of the new confusing and debatable regs for furbearer weapons on WMA’s. I’m not sweating it anymore; got 200 rounds of CCI 40 grain Gamepoints, a good rifle, and about to order an extra mag. I mostly hunt Cohutta, where you’re not likely to get a shot more than 50-60 yards, anyway. This just added almost 4 months to my hog season.  So I’m ready for next small game season. I named it my “Lil Pig Charmer.” YEE-HAAA!!!!


While I'm bragging, I'm gonna throw in a couple tips, on this setup, in case anyone is interested. I haven't even shot the gun yet, but the Accu-Trigger is amazing!!! They say it goes down to 2.5#, and to stop turning the screw when it starts resisting. I was brave enough to crank on it, a little, and it feels more like 1.5-2#, to me; better than the adjustable trigger on my 308 Mossberg Patriot Vortex. It could be dangerous in the hands of a newbie, but it's a bolt action with a safety, plus the safety trigger, and I will never take the safety off until my target is zeroed, so I'm loving it. As for the Bushnell Banner II scope I put on it, I havent zeroed it yet (I bore sighted it), or know if it's going to hold up, but it looks amazing; at least as clear and bright as the Vortex on the 308, if not better; makes the Weaver, that came on the gun, look like a toy. The Weaver will go on one of my grandson's 22lr. But, so far, the Bushnell seems to be a crazy good deal, for 90 bucks. Just Joe.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Mar 28, 2022)

cohutta joe said:


> I got a Savage 93 FXP 22 mag rifle, today. I just got it back together, after adjusting the Accu-Trigger (very sweet), cleaning and lubing it, and replacing the Weaver scope that came on it with a Bushnell Banner II 3-9x40 Dusk til Dawn. It’s ready to go to the range for sighting in, now. I got this because of the new confusing and debatable regs for furbearer weapons on WMA’s. I’m not sweating it anymore; got 200 rounds of CCI 40 grain Gamepoints, a good rifle, and about to order an extra mag. I mostly hunt Cohutta, where you’re not likely to get a shot more than 50-60 yards, anyway. This just added almost 4 months to my hog season.  So I’m ready for next small game season. I named it my “Lil Pig Charmer.” YEE-HAAA!!!!


Such a practical choice, both rifle and scope. If I were buying a 22 mag for pigs, I'd get the same or almost exactly the same setup. I have heard nothing but good about the Bushnell Banner scopes; my smokepole wears a Banner in 1.5-4.5x, and it seems to compare well to the Leupold on my squirrel gun. Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 29, 2022)

I have the same gun and it is extremely accurate at 100 yards. The pigs I shot in the head went down with no problem.
I just wish Savage had a little better magazine release, it works but that is about all I can say good about it.


----------



## cohutta joe (Mar 29, 2022)

frankwright said:


> I have the same gun and it is extremely accurate at 100 yards. The pigs I shot in the head went down with no problem.
> I just wish Savage had a little better magazine release, it works but that is about all I can say good about it.


I don't like how loose my magazine is; if I shake the gun hard it rattles. I thought about bending the tabs in a little that slide up that ramp/guide, but it feeds fine (after I cleaned, polished and lubed the bolt), so I will leave it, for now. But I do want an extra magazine. I can get another 5 round for 20 bucks, or a 10 for 30; but I've read some online reviews that it doesn't like the 10 round magazines. Have you tried one?


----------



## cohutta joe (Mar 29, 2022)

BTW, I did decide to take it to Sumac Creek Range, yesterday evening, and sight in the scope. I want it zeroed at 75 yards, but started at 25, because it had never been sighted before (new scope on a new gun), then went to 50. In 15 shots (10 at 25 and 5 at 50) I got the last 2 shots in the bullseye at 50 yards, but it was getting dark, so I stopped right there. Next time I will zero at 75, and let er ride. There is nothing to complain about with the Bushnell Banner scope. I counted my clicks and figured out how far it moved, and when I went too far, divided that by the distance I wanted to move, and it was true; only 15 rounds to bullseye at 50 yards, when it had never been adjusted (or even mounted) before. It's a fine scope for under 100.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 30, 2022)

cohutta joe said:


> I don't like how loose my magazine is; if I shake the gun hard it rattles. I thought about bending the tabs in a little that slide up that ramp/guide, but it feeds fine (after I cleaned, polished and lubed the bolt), so I will leave it, for now. But I do want an extra magazine. I can get another 5 round for 20 bucks, or a 10 for 30; but I've read some online reviews that it doesn't like the 10 round magazines. Have you tried one?


I have one 5 and two 10's and they have all functioned perfectly with the Fiocchi SP bullets I use.


----------



## cohutta joe (Apr 2, 2022)

Tweeked my “Lil Hog Charmer” (Savage 93 F 22WMR) at 75 yards, this morning. Best groups of 4 at 75 yards and 2-4mph gusts: 7/8” with CCI 40 grain TMJ WMR, 1-1/8” with CCI 40 grain Gamepoint WMR, and the Winchester 40 grain hollow points shot 2” (they were not plated), and hard to feed; will not shoot them in this gun again. I was shooting from the bench with sand bags. Zeroed at 75 and scope height 1.5”, the TMJ shoots just under ½” low at 25, about 3/8” high at 50, just under ½” low at 85, and then starts dropping fast. I still want to try Federal 50 grain HP WMR, but haven’t been able to find any, yet. But it likes the CCI TMJ just fine.


----------



## tracker12 (Apr 9, 2022)

The Game Points are a very good round and my favorite.


----------

